# Costume designs



## aeni (May 25, 2005)

I'm working on costume design for a Phoenix band that hopes to make this in the next year or so for a music video - one that's "big budget and mtv worthy".  I have yet to finish the guitarist and vocalist, but have the drummer - http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...esignFinal.jpg

the bassist (shoes are black with red side stripes) - http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...ephenrough.jpg

and the violinist - http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...aelieFinal.jpg

Just wanting opinions more than anything. Many display a love and hate relationship, and I'd like to see if since MTV has had crazier costume design videos lately, peoples opinions have changed.


----------



## melozburngr (May 25, 2005)

Dude- the violinist's design is effin sweet- love it


----------



## martygreene (May 25, 2005)

Interesting that you design with colored pencil- I've always used watercolor.

The look good, without knowing the characters and such. Be careful with the juxtaposition of yellow and white, especially for filming/stage, the two will bleed together visually and you'll get something in-between the two if you aren't careful with your shade and fabric choices.


----------



## aeni (May 26, 2005)

I have scanned in the swatches for the dress.  The white is grayish and the yellow is technically colorchanging from yellow to blue.

My class first taught me in colored pencils, then watercolor.  I rather like mixing my mediums more - some watercolor, some watercolor crayon, pencils, markers, pens, etc.  They'll probably get redesigned in the end since the lead singer is still making up his mind about the plot of the video by himself, rather than with the band and director.


----------

